# 1967 RCA Tube Manual



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone need a Tube Manual? Not sure what it would cost to ship. Maybe $10 - $15.
Let me know.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Pmd


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I have a 1950 edition ; $0.50 sale price at this time
I have the 1966 and the 1968 too

Not for sale


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Someone grab this! I already have one and it's awesome


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Has been sent to a good home!


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Received it yesterday !

Big thank you to @ampaholic 

I can now buy more amps ! ...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Digital copies of other RCA vacuum tube publications:


https://worldradiohistory.com/BOOKSHELF-ARH/Bookshelf-RCA.htm


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> Digital copies of other RCA vacuum tube publications:
> 
> 
> https://worldradiohistory.com/BOOKSHELF-ARH/Bookshelf-RCA.htm


I spent years finding these manuals, eventually getting 4 or 5 of them. These typically got thrown out years ago but once in a while a good used book store would have one. They really are a great resource. 
I found that web site a year or so ago and it is pretty amazing. New stuff is getting added all the time too.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Another great library of tube technical books here: Technical books online


----------

